# What do you look for in a bow?



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

My bow has to be smooth, forgiving and I also like a longer ATA.

What about you guys? You can also post pics of the one bow that does it for you.

Jake


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

i like a shorter ATA


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

has to feel good, be accurate and quiet... also has to be better than it predecessors


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

This is from a selfbow perspective...

I like a longer bow with a little heft in the hand. Good cast, but as a result from good tiller and light tips, not reflex. Low shock. Smooth draw, no stack. And yes, good looks.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok guys. Good start.
Keep em' coming.

Jake


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

It starts with first looking at the name on the limb, then by all the hype I read from other people, then by the commercials.....:wink:

Haha, on a more serious note, one that is smooth, vibration free, and quiet. Not a big speed freak


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

My biggest thing is the grip. If I dont like the grip I wont like the bow.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bowtechman88 said:


> It starts with first looking at the name on the limb, then by all the hype I read from other people, then by the commercials.....:wink:
> 
> Haha, on a more serious note, one that is smooth, vibration free, and quiet. Not a big speed freak


Yeah. If it says Bowtech, I wouldn't even spit on it:wink:.

Jake


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Yeah. If it says Bowtech, I wouldn't even spit on it:wink:.
> 
> Jake


Hey, if you would have gotten a destroyer it wouldnt have gotten stolen then! :wink: (And thats because it would be such a great bow you wouldnt want to put it down!!!!! :darkbeer::wink


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bowtechman88 said:


> Hey, if you would have gotten a destroyer it wouldnt have gotten stolen then! :wink: (And thats because it would be such a great bow you wouldnt want to put it down!!!!! :darkbeer::wink


That's a good one man!!!

Jake


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

i like any bow there is as long as it has at leas a 7 inch bh and shorter than 34 axel to axel and it can have some vibrations i aint the complaining sort it dosent have to be super fast.


----------



## jbpf4l (Jan 23, 2010)

for me the main thing would be the draw weight and lenght I like 70-80lbs in the draw weight


----------



## huntlife407 (Jul 2, 2010)

it has to be fast, smooth, draw cycle has to be good and quite so pretty much it has to be a mathews:wink:


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

smooth 30-33ata 6-7.5 brace 310-350ibo light


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I prefer at least a 7" bh 34-37" ata 

I'm not a speed freak, but I do like a bow that shoots in the mid 330's and up as long as it doesn't have a short BH.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

it has to be longer ata. nothing under 34. bigger BH. nice grip, very forgiving. and a good brand. HOYT, BOWTECH, ELITE, ATHENS, STROTHERS, MARTIN.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I like a bow that's stable (not long but has to balance well at full draw), not too heavy, smooth drawing, quiet, little to no vibration at all, and somewhat fast but that part doesn't matter too much to me. Add all of this up and imo you get a Mathews Z7, although it isn't the fastest out of the bunch it is very smooth drawing, not too heavy, super quiet, no vibration, very stable even though it is only 30" a-t-a, and of course, down right accurrate.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

bowtechman88 said:


> Hey, if you would have gotten a destroyer it wouldnt have gotten stolen then! :wink: (And thats because it would be such a great bow you wouldnt want to put it down!!!!! :darkbeer::wink


A guy that owns an archery shop that is a big Bowtech guy says that the Destroyer is a Monster nock-off and a piss poor excuse for one too and this is coming from a big Bowtech guy that has 5 engineering degrees.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

bowtechman88 said:


> Hey, if you would have gotten a destroyer it wouldnt have gotten stolen then! :wink: (And thats because it would be such a great bow you wouldnt want to put it down!!!!! :darkbeer::wink


the reason he wouldn't put it down is because he would have to keep shooting it so much because it couldn't shoot worth a darn at the target and he had to put his Z7 down or else he wouldn't have any arrows left because he was splittin' them in 2!:wink:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

jbpf4l said:


> for me the main thing would be the draw weight and lenght I like 70-80lbs in the draw weight


almost any bow comes in a 70# draw length you just have to change the limbs on it for a different range of poundage. There are some bows that shoot faster at 60# with the same weight of arrow than some bows do at 70#. and any of them can be adjusted to your draw length.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

huntlife407 said:


> it has to be fast, smooth, draw cycle has to be good and quite so pretty much it has to be a mathews:wink:


amen brother!:thumbs_up


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> the reason he wouldn't put it down is because he would have to keep shooting it so much because it couldn't shoot worth a darn at the target and he had to put his Z7 down or else he wouldn't have any arrows left because he was splittin' them in 2!:wink:


Now I can't split them with anything haha!

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

only gripe i had with the destroyer was the grip... if the grip and been like all the others and had the very nice side plates, it would have gotten my vote for best bow of the year. Very smooth, very nice, holds great, and is fast.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

must be reliable, and have a good company standing behind the product also. decent speed 300 or more is fine with me. a grip that works with me and a little longer ata 34 or more is fine with me. a good looking bow to me is another thing i look for in a bow also, im not that picky hahaha.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

bowtechman88 said:


> It starts with first looking at the name on the limb, then by all the hype I read from other people, then by the commercials.....:wink:
> 
> Haha, on a more serious note, one that is smooth, vibration free, and quiet. Not a big speed freak


x2, but grip and draw cycle is the most important! for me that is


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Now I can't split them with anything haha!
> 
> Jake


Even a Destroyer?!? :mg:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bowtechman88 said:


> Even a Destroyer?!? :mg:


It's not the bow, it's the shooter! I've gotten several Robin Hoods with my simple selfbows, so clearly it isn't the brand that makes you better.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

u know im one of those guys who when we go and get new bow i like to shoot them all and i belive the perfect bow will find you! thats just my 2 cents


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bowtechman88 said:


> Even a Destroyer?!? :mg:


I can't split arrows with anything because I don't have a bow.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

kegan said:


> It's not the bow, it's the shooter! I've gotten several Robin Hoods with my simple selfbows, so clearly it isn't the brand that makes you better.


Yep.

Jake


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

kegan said:


> It's not the bow, it's the shooter! I've gotten several Robin Hoods with my simple selfbows, so clearly it isn't the brand that makes you better.


Yea i know, just giving AK13 a bad time! Hope you didnt take any offense, Jake :wink:


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bowtechman88 said:


> Yea i know, just giving AK13 a bad time! Hope you didnt take any offense, Jake :wink:


Nope.

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> Now I can't split them with anything haha!
> 
> Jake


just take up knife throwing! LOL


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

huntlife407 said:


> it has to be fast, smooth, draw cycle has to be good and quite so pretty much it has to be a mathews:wink:


EXACTLY
i look for that little brass disk below the grip that says mathews
dont know why but mathews has always worked for me


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> My bow has to be smooth, forgiving and I also like a longer ATA.
> 
> What about you guys? You can also post pics of the one bow that does it for you.
> 
> Jake


depends on what I am using it for. I would want different qualities in a hunting bow as opposed to a target bow.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Has to be smooth, quiet, fast, and have a solid wall and With a decent let off. #1 thing though.... it has to be DURABLE


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> EXACTLY
> i look for that little brass disk below the grip that says mathews
> dont know why but mathews has always worked for me


+1 I have always liked Mathews and haven't let me down, they leave my Expectations Exceeded!


----------

